# Welches Mainboard für i7 8700



## pascha953 (12. November 2017)

*Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

Hallo,

welcher Mainboardhersteller  ist zuverlässiger , Asus oder Gigabyte??

Kann mich nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden,

Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail | Mindfactory.de

Asus ROG STRIX Z370-H Gaming Intel Z370 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail | Mindfactory.de

Will max 180 Euro für Board ausgeben.

Gruß


----------



## markus1612 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welcher Mainboardhersteller  ist zuverlässiger , Asus oder Gigabyte??
> 
> ...


Also für den 8700 non K würde ich keins der beiden und v.a. kein so teures nehmen.
Ein AsRock Z370 Pro4 würde ich da nehmen.


----------



## pascha953 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

Also beim Thema Mainboard scheiden sich die Geister,

die einen sagen, auch für 8700 ohne K lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben weil wer Geizt kauft oft zweimal sprich die billigen Boards machen öfter Probleme 

andere hingegen sind der Meinung bei CPU's ohne K einfach das billigste nehmen.

Ich tue jetzt eine Münze werfen.

Die Münze ist gefallen. Es wird das von Asus


----------



## tsd560ti (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

Du kannst dir auch Screenshots vom BIOS ansehen und gucken in welchem du besser zurecht kommen würdest. Da habe ich mich vor dem Kauf nie drüber informiert, aber Asus 990FX war gut,  AsRock  H87 (2014) ging auch in Ordnung, bisschen verwirrend manche Einstellungen. Giagabyte hatte ich noch keins, kannst ja mal wie gesagt auf YouTube oder so gucken.


Wenn du allerdings nicht übertakten/undervolten möchtest ist das relativ egal.


----------



## markus1612 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Also beim Thema Mainboard scheiden sich die Geister,
> 
> die einen sagen, auch für 8700 ohne K lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben weil wer Geizt kauft oft zweimal sprich die billigen Boards machen öfter Probleme
> 
> ...


Schau dir doch mal das Video von der8auer zu den günstigen Z370 Boards an.
Das AsRock Z370 Pro4 schafft sogar einen 8700K auf 5GHz bei recht ordentlichen VRM-Temperaturen.
Günstig heißt nicht unbedingt schlecht.


----------



## pascha953 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings nicht übertakten/undervolten möchtest ist das relativ egal.




Ich habe vor den 8700 mit allen Kernen auf TurboTakt zubetreiben, also 6x  4,6 GH'z.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

Ist quasi eine Sparmaßnahme, keinen k zu nehmen?   -Beim Wiederverkaufswert sind die k-CPUs schon weit vorne.


----------



## pascha953 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist quasi eine Sparmaßnahme, keinen k zu nehmen?   -Beim Wiederverkaufswert sind die k-CPUs schon weit vorne.



Nein eine Sparmaßnahme ist es nicht, ich hab noch nie eine CPU Übertaktet, also Null Erfahrung damit, deswegen der "non K"


----------



## markus1612 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Nein eine Sparmaßnahme ist es nicht, ich hab noch nie eine CPU Übertaktet, also Null Erfahrung damit, deswegen der "non K"



Der k hat aber auch einen höheren Grundtakt.


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

YouTube  =Coffee Lake: Z370-Mainboard-Empfehlungen / PCGH Kaufberatung
YouTube =ASRock Z370 Extreme4 -- Unfassbar gutes P/L-Verhältnis!


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor den 8700 mit allen Kernen auf TurboTakt zubetreiben, also 6x  4,6 GH'z.



Geht das überhaupt? Normal sperrt Intel das.


----------



## pascha953 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



Threshold schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt? Normal sperrt Intel das.



Echt? hab gedacht Intel sperrt nur den Multiplikator und den Takt selbst. Hab irgendwo gelesen das man im Bios auf alle Kerne Turbo schalten kann?

Eigentlich macht das keinen großen Unterschied ob deine CPU mit 4GHz oder übertaktet mit 5GHz läuft.

Laut dem Videos jedenfalls





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ZYoNw1GJWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UkuBPJ_W9Yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Echt? hab gedacht Intel sperrt nur den Multiplikator und den Takt selbst. Hab irgendwo gelesen das man im Bios auf alle Kerne Turbo schalten kann?



Das war früher so. Daher war damals auch der Xeon so beliebt, da er SMT hatte, aber nur soviel kostete wie der i5 und man den MAx Turbo Takt auf alle Kerne fixen konnte.
Mit Skylake hat Intel das beendet. Der Xeon läuft seit dem nur noch auf Server Mainboards mit Server Chipsätzen.
Und für die non K Modelle hat Intel sämtliche Turbo Veränderungen gesperrt.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

Bei den Z170er Chipsatz ist zumindest bei meinen zwei Boards (MSI+Asrock) eine Option dabei womit alle Kerne mit dem Turbomodus betrieben werden können.
Das selbe erreicht man auch in dem der Multiplikator einfach auf dem Turbo Boost gesetzt wird. Zum Beispiel bei meiner CPU von 40 auf 42. Denn dass übertakten ist im Grunde nichts anderes.

Wobei mir nicht bekannt ist ob dies ohne K auch gehen wird.
Vermutlich wird es aber nicht gehen, da der Prozessor mittels Multiplikator nicht übertaktet werden kann.

Zumindest hatte ich auch mal ein Asrock Z-Board und einem Xeon wo ich dieses auch nicht bestimmen konnte.
Manche Boards konnten dieses auch nur mit speziellem Bios Update.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

Ich finde schade, dass Intel da so rigoros vorgeht.
Jeder Prozessor sollte einen freien Multi haben und fertig.
AMD macht es vor und zeigt, dass sich die teuren CPUs trotzdem gut verkaufen.
Schade auch, dass sich Intel SMT so teuer bezahlen lässt.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*

Das stimmt, aber bei AMD war es auch nicht immer so.
Kann mich noch sehr gut an CPUs erinnern wo der Multiplikator auch nicht offen war.

Mein AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 was ich im Jahr 2010 verbaut hatte war mein erster AMD dessen Multiplikator offen war.
Hatte mal einen AMD XP2000+ wo im Internet diverse Anleitungen fungierten wo mittels Leitlack bestimmte Kontakte auf der CPU überbrückt werden sollten damit der Multiplikator entsperrt werden würde. 
Habe ich damals auch versucht, Resultat.... Operation gelungen... Patient tot.... 

War aber egal, da ich ehe aufrüsten wollte.


----------



## pascha953 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Mainboard für i7 8700*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war früher so. Daher war damals auch der Xeon so beliebt, da er SMT hatte, aber nur soviel kostete wie der i5 und man den MAx Turbo Takt auf alle Kerne fixen konnte.
> Mit Skylake hat Intel das beendet. Der Xeon läuft seit dem nur noch auf Server Mainboards mit Server Chipsätzen.
> Und für die non K Modelle hat Intel sämtliche Turbo Veränderungen gesperrt.



Hallo Threshold,

bin heute auf dieses Video gestoßen,

ein I7 8700 (non K) wurde auf 4,4GHz übertaktet, auf einen Asus z370 Prime-A Mainboard.

Wie es ausschaut geht es doch den den 8700 zu übertakten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRIRSQr1KQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

